# Tester Needed: Projects (Show off your work)



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Help me test out some of these new features. If anyone has some pictures of a job they have done please post them using this system and tell me how it goes: http://www.drywalltalk.com/projects/new

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

*work harder not smarter..*

:d:d:d:d


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

Nevermind...


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Nathan, That was easy. :thumbsup: SWEET!


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for trying it out!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry Nathan..I see how the new projects [show off your work] will be a great feature ..BTW thanks for DWT!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah Nathan, despite this new adjustment for some of us (I am sure we can get it all worked out) Thank You for DWT


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Yeah Nathan, despite this new adjustment for some of us (I am sure we can get it all worked out) Thank You for DWT


I like it.


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

moore said:


> :d:d:d:d


The only thing that will fix that job is Fire lots of it!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Drywall_King said:


> The only thing that will fix that job is Fire lots of it!!


 
What?? Whats wrong with it??, I love going over really old yellowed drywall board, It stains up the mud good so you can see were your going, :whistling2:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Ahh ha! Thanks Moore, I needed that laugh.
And altough I am still confused, thanks for Dwt Nathan I can't begin to tell all I have learned here!


----------

